#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταλλικό πατάρι στον 7ο όροφο με ΦΟ απο σκυρόδεμα.

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα!

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα θέμα με το πρόγραμμα το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά, με μεταλλικές έχω ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα.

Λοιπόν, σε οικοδομή ,στον 7ο και τελευταίο όροφο σκέφτομαστε να κατασκευάσουμε ένα πατάρι 5x3 και υψος 2,20 πάνω σε πλάκα απο σκυρόδεμα.
περιμετρικά των 3 πλευρών της κατασκευής υπάρχουν δοκοί στις οποίες θα βιδώσω ανα κάποια διαστήματα των 0,50μ (πακτώσεις) τα μεταλλικά δοκάρια.

Επίσης θα βάλω το πάτωμα του παταριού, το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω απο τι θα είναι αλλα στο προγραμμα το βάζω ώς πάνελ.

Τα προβλήματα μου ειναι τα εξής:
α) Τι μέγεθος φορτίσεων βάζω ώς ομοιόμορφο πάνω στο πάνελ ώς μόνιμο και ώς κινητό φορτίο?
β) Αν δεν τα βάλω ώς ομοιόμορφο στο πάνελ, τι μεγέθη βάζω στις τεγίδες?

Παρακάτω ειναι όπως το έλυσα, το αποτέλεσμα ειναι πολύ αρνητικό βέβαια.
Φορτία που έβαλα α)Ομοιόμορφο μόνιμο στο πάνελ 2ΚΝ/m^2 β) Ομοιόμορφο κινητό στο πάνελ 3ΚΝ/m^2. γ) το ίδιο βάρος.


Κατακόρυφα φορτία στις δοκούς (όπου υπάρχει τιμή ειναι και σημείο στο οποίο έχω βάλει πάκτωση με το δοκάρι απο σκυρόδεμα).



Φορτίο κατα Χ (κατα μήκος της δοκού) η αντίδραση προφανώς θα ειναι και αυτή 30,89ΚΝ τεράστιο μέγεθος. (είτε βάλω πάκτωση είτε άρθρωση το μέγεθος παραμένει).

----------


## Xάρης

Η οικοδομή υφίσταται ή τώρα θα κατασκευαστεί;
Αν υφίσταται πρέπει όπως καταλαβαίνεις να γίνει έλεγχος και στις δοκούς και στους στύλους και σ' όλο το κτήριο, στατικός και αντισεισμικός λόγω της προστιθέμενης μάζας.

Πακτώσεις; Μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν ως τέτοιες; Κάνοντας τον έλεγχο της σύνδεσης θα το διαπιστώσεις.

Πριν τη μελέτη πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τα φορτία. Αν δεν τα γνωρίζουμε και προχωρήσουμε εικάζοντας (σύνηθες) κινδυνεύουμε είτε να υποδιαστιολογήσουμε είτε να υπερδιαστασιολογήσουμε.
Συνεπώς, ας καθορίσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες:
1) τι δάπεδο επιθυμούν, πλάκα από σκυρόδεμα (σύμμεικτη) και μετά πλακάκι, τοποθέτηση απλώς πλακών LDF, κάτι άλλο, τι;
2) τι χρήση του παταριού θα κάνουν, αποθήκευση μεγάλων φορτίων (π.χ. βιβλιοθήκες, βαριά υλικά), αποθήκευση μικρών φορτίων, κάτι άλλο, τι;

Το μόνιμο φορτίο των 2kN/m² ενδεχομένως είναι πολύ υψηλό αν π.χ. χρησιμοποιηθεί ως δάπεδο LDF.
Το κινητό φορτίο των 3kN/m² ενδεχομένως είναι υψηλό. Θα μπορούσες να λάβεις 2kN/m².

Αν τοποθετήσεις τις δοκίδες ανά 0,50m και αυτές έχουν μήκος 3m (στήριξη-στήριξη), τότε η επιφάνεια επιρροής είναι 3,00*0,50=1,50m². 
Με τα φορτία που έβαλες έχεις συνολικό κατακόρυφο φορτίο (χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε το ίδιο βάρος του μεταλλικού φορέα): 1,35g+1,50q=1,35*2+1,50*3=7,20kN
Άρα η κάθε δοκίδα θα λάβει φορτίο: 1,50*7,20=10,80kN
Οπότε η κάθε αντίδραση είναι: 10,80/2=5,40kN.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Thanks για την απάντηση Χάρη!

Λοιπόν το κτίριο υφίσταται , την κατασκευή την κάνω για τους ιδιοκτήτες να ξέρουνε περίπου τι ΘΑ τους συμβεί γενικότερα, διατομές, οικονομία κλπ, σύν οτι πειραματίζομαι πάνω στο πρόγραμμα ώστε να το γνωρίσω και ο ίδιος.

Λοιπόν το πατάρι θα έχει ένα κρεβάτι, μια ντουλάπα 3φυλλη για ρούχα και άντε μια τουαλέτα (εκεί που βάφονται αι γυναίκαι)  :Γέλιο: .

----------


## Xάρης

Επομένως κινητό 2kN/m² είναι ό,τι πρέπει. Είναι το ελάχιστο βάσει νόμου για κατοικίες.
Το μόνιμο θα το προσδιορίσεις βάσει του δαπέδου που τελικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Λοιπόν συνεχίζοντας  :Ψύχραιμος:  , μιας και σήμερα συνέχισα αυτή την ασχολία.

για μόνο 1.35G + 1.50Q βγαίνει περίπου 8-9ΚΝ στο υποστύλωμα που έχω δείξει παραπάνω , που κατεβαίνει και βιδώνεται στην πλάκα απο μπετό.

Πυκνώνοντας ,με υποστυλώματα IPE100 , βγάζω αποτελέσματα για τον ώς άνω συνδιασμό περίπου 4-5ΚΝ αντίδραση σε κάθε πέλμα υποστυλώματος.

Ερώτηση... 
Θα αντέξει η πλάκα ή είναι πολλά τα κιλά?
Είναι οπλισμένη με 5Φ8/m και στις δυο διευθύνσεις, και έχει πάχος 15cm.

το πρόβλημα μου ειναι ότι στην ουσία πρόκειται περι συγκεντρωμένου φορτίου (τα cm^2 της διατομής του IPE) και είναι 4 με 5ΚΝ, τα οποία δε ασκούνται κάθε περίπου 1μ.. δηλαδή κάθε μέτρο έχω το φορτίο των 4-5ΚΝ.

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. §9.1.6 ΕΚΩΣ 2000

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Koμπλέ ο έλεγχος, θα βάλω και μεταλλική λαμίτσα.
Τελικά θα το κάνω με κοιλοδοκό.
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα, απαντάτε όποτε υπάρχει χρόνος φυσικά.
Ποια προβλήματα ενδέχεται να προκύψουν εάν βιδώσω τα υποστυλώματα και στην άνω πλάκα (πλάκα οροφής)? Δηλαδή να τα κάνω και κρεμαστά (τα υποστυλώματα δηλαδή θα ξεκινούν απο την πλάκα δαπέδου και θα καταλήγουν πλάκα οροφής).
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω και εκεί κάποια λάμα αλλά μικρότερη και να την βιδώσω περιμετρικά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση ας πουμε να έχω εξόλκευση των βιδών?

----------


## Xάρης

Θες να μεταφέρεις φορτία της άνω πλάκας (οροφή) στην κάτω (δάπεδο);
Να επιβαρύνεις δηλαδή τη βάση του στύλου;

Για έλεγχο αγκυρίων/βλήτρων σου συστήνω τους σχετικούς οδηγούς της Hilti και Fisher και βιβλία όπως του Σπυράκου "Ενίσχυση κατασκευών για σεισμικά φορτία".

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Oχι!
Το μεταλλικό πατάρι θα στηρίζεται σε κάποιο σημείο σε ενα υποστύλωμα μεταλλικό το οποίο θα βιδωθεί και στην άνω πλάκα του ορόφου αλλά και στο δάπεδο, δηλαδή πιστεύω στον διαμοιρασμό των φορτίων στη στήριξη που θα βιδωθεί στην κάτω πλάκα (απο σκυρόδεμα) του ορόφου και στην άνω πλάκα (απο σκυρόδεμα) του ορόφου.
Επομένως λέω για την στήριξη που θα γίνει στην άνω πλάκα του ορόφου.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες το λίγο ξανά. Γιατί να μοιραστούν τα φορτία και να μην ακολουθήσουν τη βαρύτητα και να πάνε όλα προς τα κάτω.
Αντιθέτως, αν προεκτείνεις τον στύλο προς τα πάνω, μέρος των φορτίων της άνω πλάκας δεν θα μεταφερθούν μέσω των στηριζουσών αυτήν δοκών αλλά μέσω του μεταλλικού υποστυλώματος στη βάση αυτού και στην κάτω πλάκα.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Είμαι της εντύπωσης οτι λόγω βαρύτητας και ενώ ολα τα φορτία θα προσπαθούν να πάνε προς τα κάτω το κρεμαστό υποστύλωμα θα αντιστέκεται με την στήριξη του άρα θα παραλαμβάνει φορτία προς τα άνω..

Το σκεπτικό που έθεσες με βάζει σε σκέψεις ,γιατί φαίνεται σωστό και χρειάζεται σαφώς ψάξιμο.

Απο την άλλη βέβαια,βάση αυτού που είπες, δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν στην ίδια δοκό κρεμαστά και κανονικά υποστυλώματα γιατί θα μεταφέρονται φορτία της άνω πλάκας στην κάτω πλάκα, το θέμα ειναι οτι το έχω δεί αρκετές φορές και με προβληματίζει για την ορθότητα των κατασκευών αυτών.

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά.
Το υποστύλωμα θα είναι αναρτημένο από πάνω ή θα εδράζεται στην πλάκα κάτω;

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Ερώτησης δια την συνέχεια του πράγματος.

Στο δάπεδο του παταριού το οποίο δε θέλω να ειναι θερμομονωμένο αλλά θέλω να είναι άκαμπτο όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται για να αποφύγω την αίσθηση της ταλάντωσης κατα το περπάτημα καθώς και το βέλος στις περιοχές που ακουμπάνε τα κρεβάτια και οι ντουλάπες τι μπορώ να βάλω?

Σκέφτηκα κάποια άκαμπτη λαμαρίνα αλλά επειδή δεν έχω κάποια στο μυαλό μου, θα μπορούσατε να προτείνετε κάτι?

Για το ιστορικό, ο σκελετός δαπέδου που θα βιδωθούν οι λαμαρίνες είναι διαδοκίδες διαστάσεων 60χ40 οπου 40 mm είναι το πλάτος που θα βιδωθει η λαμαρίνα και η μεταξύ τους απόσταση είναι 40εκ.

Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ: Χάρη δεν ξέρω άν κατάλαβες μετά απο 6 μήνες χαχα, αλλα συγνώμη αν ειναι δυνατόν τώρα το είδα το πόστ σου και με ενδιέφερε να το συνεχίσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Από EC3 (EN 1993-1-1) §7.2.3:
"*7.2.3 Δυναμικές επιρροές*
 (1)B     Με αναφορά στο EN 1990 β€“ Παράρτημα A1.4.4, οι δονήσεις μιας κατασκευής όπου υπάρχει κοινό πρέπει να περιορίζονται  ώστε να αποφεύγεται σημαντική δυσχέρειας στους χρήστες, και τα όρια πρέπει να καθορίζονται για κάθε έργο και να συμφωνούνται με τον πελάτη.

*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ B*  Το Εθνικό Προσάρτημα μπορεί να ορίζει τα όρια για τις δονήσεις των δαπέδων."

Το Εθνικό Προσάρτημα ορίζει ότι:
"*7.2.3 (1)Β Δυναμικές επιρροές*
Πλην των περιπτώσεων όπου γίνεται ακριβής δυναμική ανάλυση, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την απόσβεση του φορέα, ισχύουν οι ακόλουθοι περιορισμοί:
Για πατώματα *συνήθων κτιρίων*, η θεμελιώδης ιδιοσυχνότητα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από *3Hz*. Ο περιορισμός αυτός θεωρείται ότι ικανοποιείται αν για το συχνό συνδυασμό δράσεων είναι *w1+w3β‰¤28mm*Για πατώματα *αιθουσών χορού, γυμναστικής και παρόμοιων χρήσεων*, όπου τα ωφέλιμα φορτία δρουν δυναμικά, τα ανωτέρω όρια γίνονται *5Hz και 10mm* αντιστοίχως."
Άρα βρίσκεις την ιδιοσυχνότητα και το βέλος κάμψης και συγκρίνεις με τα παραπάνω όρια.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------

